# Best source for Platinum???



## Paige (May 9, 2007)

What would the best source for the average Joe to pursue to obtain Platinum?

Where would CPUs fall into the list?

If they are anywhere near the top, what would be the best manner of recovery? Ball mill and smash everything including gold legs to dust and then work on the leavings?

Or should you recover the easy gold first, then go after PGM-palladium, since it is half the value of gold?

Thank you to everyone.

Paige


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 9, 2007)

Is there any Pt in CPU's? If there is, where?

Search the threads on www.recyclebiz.com You have to register to see about 90% of them. There is quite a bit of discussion on common sources of Pt, mainly from auto scrap.

Hybrid Thick Film Circuits
Jewelry
Jeweler's Buffing Dust
Jeweler's Filings
Bullion Coins
Thermocouple Wire
Labware - crucibles, etc.
Catalytic Converters
Dental Gold
Rare Contact Points
Jet Aircraft Pitot Tubes
Brushes and Rings on Slip Ring Assemblies

http://www.webelements.com/webelements/elements/text/Pt/uses.html
http://www.gold-eagle.com/editorials_02/paulos031902.html
http://www.unctad.org/infocomm/anglais/platinum/uses.htm
http://www.miningweekly.co.za/article.php?a_id=96663


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 17, 2007)

goldsilverpro said:


> Jet Aircraft Pitot Tubes



working in the defense industry, specifically with certain jet aircraft, I know for a fact while there may be "some" pt on various parts, be careful.. a LOT of parts from aircraft are copper/beryllium.. :wink:

oh.. and there's a good bit of Titanium to be had, but I wouldn't even know where to begin to recover that..


----------



## aflacglobal (May 18, 2007)

The spark plugs ? And correct me if i'm wrong, gentlemen. Did i read somewhere that AR won't attack Titanium and Teflon was it ?
:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Paige (May 19, 2007)

How much Platinum could you expect to find on a used spark plug? In making a deal with a local service station, are we talking 1,000 to make 10 grams or what? Does anyone know?

Thank you alflacglobal.

Paige


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 19, 2007)

Paige said:


> How much Platinum could you expect to find on a used spark plug? In making a deal with a local service station, are we talking 1,000 to make 10 grams or what? Does anyone know?
> 
> Thank you alflacglobal.
> 
> Paige



Paige,

Here's a pretty in-depth article I found as I was looking into the spark-plug possibility as well.. I'm not sure there's anough Pt to mess with it, but then again, I've been wrong before on here.. :lol: 

Derek

http://www.babcox.com/editorial/cm/cm120032.htm


----------



## aflacglobal (May 19, 2007)

Spark plugs? 
Don't know the answer to that.

What i was referring to was the electrodes that go in a jet engine.

working in the defense industry, specifically with certain jet aircraft, I know for a fact while there may be "some" pt on various parts,

Ralph


----------



## fafrd (Jun 8, 2007)

here is one to look for its a pretty good and available source O2 sensors 99% of service stations throw them in the trash now i know this because i have started collecting them they are however a hassle to take apart i personaly do not recommend it i myself am going to send them out to get proccessed for me in florida sorry for the spelling its late i'm tired if anyone finds a good way to dismantle them please let me know matt


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 8, 2007)

Matt,
I collect them when I can, and looked into how much they are worth.
I found one place that got back to me with a price per ton, and when
I worked out the weight it was like 25 cents each, and that is after you ship or deliver to them.
I peel away the metal tip and break off the ceramic tip that is coated
inside and out with platinum. You just use wire cutters or needle nose pliers and break open one of the split sections at a time. It is a hassle
and they are usually really dirty. The insides must be roasted to burn off the carbon build up, and then treated the same way you would catalytic
converter material.
Jim


----------



## fafrd (Jun 10, 2007)

jimdoc can u tell me who you got your qoute from?


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 10, 2007)

I am not at home now, when I get home I have it in a saved email.
I will post it or pm you when I get back, should be tomorrow night.
Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 12, 2007)

fafrd,
Here is the email I got from the place, It is 5000 lbs min. not
a ton like I said. It worked out like 7 sensors per lb. average.
It was Apr 4th 2005 when they answered me.

The Email;
Understand that the Oxygen Sensors are purchased by the pound. We must have the wiring end removed... The good news if the Oxygen Sensor is STILL purchased if you only have the stem or the threaded end.... 

The price is based on two things , the prevailing PGM price when delivered and the quantity.... NOTE: there is no Rh in a O2 sensor. Pt and Pd are the only recoverable metals..

At tonights pricing of Pt and Pd which is 858 and 198 and if you have 5000 pounds at our door in Salt Lake City , Utah or Orlando, Florida we will purchase at $1.75 per pound. Any lesser amount of weight the offering price will be lower. You have to give me a specific amount for us to render a specific quote. Call me for details about this and I will give you some examples.... 

Remember, no wires, the O2 sensor must be free from moisture, oil, antifreeze or any other foreign substance.

As for our Steel Mantle converter pricing our prices range from $5.25 to $30.00 based on our categories... They too are based on prevailing metal pricing and simply put, "If you are selling we are buying" ... again, you should call me for more specifics... epsecially when you wish to sell and we will spot you a firm quote...
We cannot and do not purchase monolith type catalytic converters. Sorry.
Thanks for your interest and thanks for viewing our website...

Regards,
Stanley Patterson
Http://www.canplat.com
407.242.3999
407.718.2468


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 14, 2007)

goldsilverpro

Have you ever tried to track down a sputterer that coats the platters we covet? The sputterer probably sputters some over the edge of platters and would have a certain reject rate. 

Wayne


----------

